# Samsung Hires CyanogenMod Creator



## Falcyn (Aug 9, 2011)

Apparently Google's acquisition of Motorola isn't the only big Android news today: Steve Kondik, aka Cyanogen -- the creator of CyanogenMod -- has joined Samsung Mobile, where he says he'll be "working on making Android more awesome."

http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/16/cyanogenmod-founder-joins-samsung-mobile-promises-to-make-andro/

Even though he says CM remains an unaffiliated side project, I think we might have an idea of how Samsung plans to compete against Googlemoto.


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm excited for him. Its great to see carriers taking note of talented android developers and offering jobs.


----------



## zoe (Jun 15, 2011)

imo this is bigger than the google/motorola acquisition. should be interesting to see what samsung can bring to the end users


----------



## WBMc36 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hopefully he will help redo their terrible skin over top of android. This move will make me consider future Samsung phones, but touch wiz has to go. I love me some Cyanogenmod.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

oooo oooo ooo this could be good for sure.


----------



## Raiden805 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm sure he's stoked! He's gonna be making some big bucks haha. Well deserved though in my opinion. Should be interesting how it'll work out. I'm sure he'll have to sign a contract saying he won't be affiliated with CM, and all the efforts he put into CM must go to Samsung. That's simply speculation though.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

Ya know, it's amazing to me how much more intelligent everything is here than at xda. I check both places daily, and just about every thread about this is filled with a bunch of noobs absolutely convinced that this means either Samsung is going to lock the guy in a closet somewhere and CyanogenMod is now dead forever and will never be updated, or that Samsung will now sell phones shipped with CM7. Both ideas are completely ridiculous. But here everybody is just rationally pointing out that this likely means a good future for both Samsung and the consumer.
Thank you all, for being smart.

Open in Google Docs Viewer
Open link in new tab
Open link in new window
Open link in new incognito window
Download file
Copy link address
Edit PDF File on PDFescape.com
and now idk why it is putting those bullets there, won't let me take them away and I'm not typing that! wtf.

Open in Google Docs Viewer
Open link in new tab
Open link in new window
Open link in new incognito window

Download file
Copy link address
Edit PDF File on PDFescape.com


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Raiden805 said:


> I'm sure he's stoked! He's gonna be making some big bucks haha. Well deserved though in my opinion. Should be interesting how it'll work out. I'm sure he'll have to sign a contract saying he won't be affiliated with CM, and all the efforts he put into CM must go to Samsung. That's simply speculation though.


I believe he stated this will not affect his work on CM ..


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

"JsinLegacy said:


> I believe he stated this will not affect his work on CM ..


I've heard this as well.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Raiden805 said:


> I'm sure he's stoked! He's gonna be making some big bucks haha. Well deserved though in my opinion. Should be interesting how it'll work out. I'm sure he'll have to sign a contract saying he won't be affiliated with CM, and all the efforts he put into CM must go to Samsung. That's simply speculation though.


Samsung can't have CyanogenMod unless he agreed to that which no way would he do that. Also Samsung won't ship with CyanogenMod installed but obviously his touches will be present in future products they ship. Might look into Samsung in the future!


----------



## vrgelinas (Aug 9, 2011)

That is truly amazing. Let it be an inspiration to other developers because you can make it big by taking tiny steps!

Congrats to Cyanogen!


----------

